# Chicken Breast Fillets



## jack09 (Jun 3, 2009)

So basically I live on chicken breast fillets day in day out. All i ever eat with it is rice or pasta. What can I add liek sauce etc because to be honest im sick of it.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Probably not the best option, but I add 1/2 tin of soup, spaghetti hoops or beans and loads of chili flakes, I just mix it up with the meat and brown rice/pasta, stick it in the microwave for 4 minutes and consume. Suppose homemade veg broth would be a better option.

Some weeks I make a massive batch of homemade spicy tomato salsa (chopped tomatoes and peppers, cider vinegar, couple of chillies, coriander etc), that's really good with cold rice and chicken, or in a wholemeal wrap.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I HATE chicken with a passion mate. Got to a point where i could not physically swallow it.

In terms of adding sauces, it all depeneds on how strict you want to be. There are quite a few sauces you can get that are less than 100cals per 100g which isnt bad.

I was making my own chicken tikka marinade which was natural low fat greek yoghurt, lemon juice, tikka spices and a little garlic. Made it much easier, untill i got bored with that!


----------



## dannw (Apr 7, 2010)

peri-peri sauce gives it a nice kick..


----------



## jack09 (Jun 3, 2009)

dannw said:


> peri-peri sauce gives it a nice kick..


Yeh I have used peri peri aswell as reggae reggae bored of it thought.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i use alot of gravy lol


----------



## jack09 (Jun 3, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> i use alot of gravy lol


Lol what do you eat with it though?


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

Why dont you change the meat your eating for bit.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

chicken, rice and gravy (addicted to bisto gravys like beef, or onion etc). otherwise i cant eat it, dont think gravy is that bad tbh


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> chicken, rice and gravy (addicted to bisto gravys like beef, or onion etc). otherwise i cant eat it, dont think gravy is that bad tbh


Im doing the same now. Rice, chicken or turkey mince, mixed veg and reduced salt gravy.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i should try find reduced salt gravy really actually, good call


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> i should try find reduced salt gravy really actually, good call


Its tescos own mate, dirt cheap, and nice flavour, hate salty gravy.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

why are u living on chicken anyway, theres loads of lean meat out there thats not chicken. turkey, turkey mince, extra lean beef mince, steak, even pork is lean if u get the right cuts. How about fish, its leaner than chicken or if ur feeling a little bit adventurous go for buffalo or kangaroo or even crocodile. millions of options out there, but if your hellbent on cooking chicken, fry up a small spoon of olive oil with some garlic and onions, then spices, then throw a tin of tomatoes in it with your chicken. improves it tenfold and you can change the spices everytime for a different taste.


----------



## WestinGourmet (Oct 19, 2010)

fatmanstan! said:


> why are u living on chicken anyway, theres loads of lean meat out there thats not chicken. turkey, turkey mince, extra lean beef mince, steak, even pork is lean if u get the right cuts. How about fish, its leaner than chicken or if ur feeling a little bit adventurous go for buffalo or kangaroo or even crocodile. millions of options out there, but if your hellbent on cooking chicken, fry up a small spoon of olive oil with some garlic and onions, then spices, then throw a tin of tomatoes in it with your chicken. improves it tenfold and you can change the spices everytime for a different taste.


This is also known as Spanish chicken in our household.

Your 100% correct though, makes the meal taste beautiful! I like to cut up some bell peppers to give the meal a bit of a crunch as well.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

get a cheap tin of chopped tomatos, get some onions and mushrooms and chillies in it, cook it all together, put it one bed of crisp rice, eat it with a bit of cheese on top


----------



## edwards1990 (Nov 22, 2010)

cajun spice mixtures are really nice, easy and cheap.

I've just done some poached chicken tonight, a lot of people think its boring but not if you do it right.

Cinamon sticks, Staranise, Cloves, Black peppercorns, Bayleaf, cook it really slowly to let the flavours infuse, you can use the same poaching liquid a few times but if you really want it with a sauce you can use it for that too.

Once your chickens are done make a roux by combining a small amount of flour with equal amount of fat such as margerine, cook it through for a minute or two until you see a slight colour change, then add the poaching liquid slowly to the roux whisking all the time. Bring this to the boil and that will ticken up into a nice chinese style sauce. For more flavour reduce your poaching liquor first or add a little bit of chicken stock cube to it. If your having trouble understanding that just do a google search for "veloute" or "roux" and that should help you out


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Best thing to do is chop it into little pieces and marinade over night and fry in olive oil the next day.

if you are not calorie counting then you could use any sauce. If you are look for low fat/sugar options. Then you can nibble them and they are really nice. Peri Peri is nice as is sweet chilli and countless others.

Or chop them up, fry in olive oil along with some spices (cajun, chilli etc) until they are golden brown. Taste amazing and you can cook a batch

Plain fillets get boring as hell after a while


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

pepper sauce

Nandos

stir fry


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

jack09 said:


> So basically I live on chicken breast fillets day in day out. All i ever eat with it is rice or pasta. What can I add liek sauce etc because to be honest im sick of it.


Ever tried making a tasty stew? Dice chicken breast fry it off in a little olive oil, set to one side add to the pan a little more olive oile about 2 tsps add a couple of chopped shallots, peel and chop two carrots, peel and dice a 1/4 of a small swede, clean and chop 1 leek, 'sweat' the veg for a good 10 -15 minutes on a medium heat. Add the chicken and all the juices to the pan add about a pint and half of good chicken stock bring to the boil and then simmer for 25 minutes after this time add a couple of good size potatoes peeled and diced and cook for a further 25 minutes this will also help thicken the gravy. Add seasoning to taste. As you can see absolutely no crap in there at all good hearty food....good source of protein, carbs, veg and good fats. Optional greens can be served too.


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

Chilli oil, tinned chopped tomatoes, diced mixed pepper, hot chili powder.

Cook chicken on a low heat in oil until near cooked through. Add tomatoes and simmer for 10-15 minutes with the pan covered. Then uncover and reduce. Depending on how you like your peppers cooked you can add them in at an point, personally I like them crunchy so I add them later in the cooking process. Then just add salt and chilli to taste.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Just bought a few pots of madrass sauce yesterday from the local Indians to do me the week


----------

